# Last Things First by John V. Fesko



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone read this book by John V. Fesko "Last Things First: Unlocking Genesis 1-3 with the Christ of Eschatology? If so, what's your thoughts on it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 8, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2008)

I know John. He's a brilliant guy. I like him, personally, and he's a persuasive writer.
He is _not_ (so far as I know) a literal-creationist, 6 day, young-earth.

I haven't read this book, but I would expect it to be well written.

I don't know if I would like the book, because I'm coming apriori with a bias against what I see as a BT over-emphasis on "eschatology under every rock" in the Bible. But he might persuade me he's found some useful things, made some useful observations. He's quite good.

Here's a helpful review: http://www.opc.org/review.html?review_id=150


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 9, 2008)

I come with the same bias as you and it's because of this BT over-emphasis that I asked opinions about the book. Thanks, Bruce!


----------

